

Rate my startup: Product Place Me - rriepe
http://productplaceme.com/

======
EGreg
I like the color scheme. Just wanted to throw that out there.

Also a nice marketplace ... the question will be how you execute it from now.
So far you've got a nice press kit page. I would say your next problems are:

1\. chicken & egg problem 2\. how to contact PR people

You should just focus on solving 1 and 2 before they start. The way to solve
#1 is to let people sign up and be CONTACTED (push) when there is a match.

~~~
rriepe
Thanks. I wanted to go with something that wasn't blue.

I'm open to any and all ideas on getting the ball rolling-- thanks for that
one.

